# Who has the oldest APBT on the forum?



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Just curious to see that with all the good advice and nutritional expertise on this site if there are any dogs driving the average life expectancy up. Plus I'm hoping that my next pup will live forever and want to see who his competition will be


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I think it is Patch-o Pits. I'm pretty sure that Bodacious is like 11yrs old. 

My Mikado only lived to be 6yrs old. He had a heart condition that was diagnoised when he was 6mos and the vet told me I would be lucky to have for 2-3yrs. I ended up loosing my boy to kidney failure a year after he was diagnoised with that condition. I had him on a good herbal tea remedy that I'm sure gave him that last 6mos.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I hope that Kangol, Camo, Koby, and Tucker all live to be as old as this Elderbull named Sarge. He is 15.5 years old! I'm sure you have seen him on the TODAY show; he is a model pit!










Koby is my oldest and he is going on 9 but still acts like a spry young dog; although, he has become much more lazy in his older years :roll:


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Sarge and Nikita are both still young... but my last one Lady was 14 when she passed from Cancer...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

MY MIKADO said:


> I think it is Patch-o Pits. I'm pretty sure that Bodacious is like 11yrs old.
> 
> My Mikado only lived to be 6yrs old. He had a heart condition that was diagnoised when he was 6mos and the vet told me I would be lucky to have for 2-3yrs. I ended up loosing my boy to kidney failure a year after he was diagnoised with that condition. I had him on a good herbal tea remedy that I'm sure gave him that last 6mos.


I think its Patch to, but I am pretty sure Bodacious is not that old, but Patcheeno is pretty far up there in age 11-12yrs


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

I hope my puppy lives as long as the pit bull I had before. Her name was Sabel and she was 15 when she passed away. <3


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes, I do believe Patcheeno is much older than Bodacious is... Patrice, can you please verify for us!? I love all the Patch 'O Pits dogs... Especially Patcheeno! He's such a handsome guy!


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

My Morgan is 14 years and 4 months old. Game bred dog. I have a new little half bully style dog now and am concerned about longevity myself. She's got King Lion as a grandfather and mom's all high end duel registered Staff's it looks like. Seems the bully's on the Dad side don't live as long as I'm used to. Got her because we just lost our 12.5 year old.
I believe getting them fixed, working them out(flirt pole, long walks and and swimming). NO table scraps!!!! Feed Canidae dog food. Make them an active part of your family!!!! Watch behavior and take to the vet when it changes. Pitbulls can take alot and you may not know somethings wrong until the last minute.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

This is a fantastic thread! I can't compete since my eldest is 7 now. 

To settle who's older for Patch's dogs... Patcheeno is Bodacious's father


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww what a cute old doggy. Mr. Marley is turning 10 this year but he's mixed.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

My oldest is just over 5 now.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG Holly I just noticed the new girl in your sig that's to frickin cute


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Isn't she precious!


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm out also since my oldest is only gonna be 5 lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Isn't she precious!


Way too cute. Her markings are gorgeous  Are you gunna leave her ears or crop em?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG Holly you put Xena if your SIG! TOO CUTE I need to tell her she is already famous!

Average life span seems to be around 12-14 years on this breed and that is from personal experience. I have had some that were 16 years old when they passed and my most recent was 12 years. Tasha is alive a kicking, looking like a teenager at 11 years old. I think she will make it to well over 13 to 14 if she keeps looking this great. If cancer doesn't get them they can live a long time since they are a medium sized breed.
Vixen is also 10 years old and competing in agility and still winning her class over border collies, she looks and acts like a 5 year old dog. 

The most important things to consider in extending life is a good diet (doesn't have to be the most expensive I feed Kirkland from costco), keep them in good shape and weight down and I prefer the slimmer dog, and exercise is a main component. Not more than they can handle even Vixen has slowed down but lean and in shape helps a lot. also regular vet visits when they reach an older age along with yearly blood work to identify any problems early on. 
I love having so many dogs but I got many of them when they were young and about the same age. 
I have 
1- 11yr old
1- 10 yr old
3- 8 yr olds
2-5 yrs olds
4-4 year olds
and the rest under 3 yrs of age

it is sad when they age together but our dogs tend to live a long time. I did lose a few at an early age to cancer and seizures but nothing you can do about that.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Way too cute. Her markings are gorgeous  Are you gunna leave her ears or crop em?


I hate to answer for holly but they are getting cropped. and a good thing too they look like her grandfathers ears BIG, LONG, and dopey! lol
Siren's side of genetics produces big floppy hound looking ears and they are poster children for why we crop! LMAO


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO  I think she'll look gorgeous with a nice crop like her mommy


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Such great pics, Fishinrob! What a wonderful little family!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Apache is my oldest; she's 12.
Patcheeno is 11. 
Steel is going to be 9 on June 28th.
Samurai is 6.
Bodacious and Touche' are Patcheeno's daughters; they turned 3 in October.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> OMG Holly you put Xena if your SIG! TOO CUTE I need to tell her she is already famous!
> 
> Average life span seems to be around 12-14 years on this breed and that is from personal experience. I have had some that were 16 years old when they passed and my most recent was 12 years. Tasha is alive a kicking, looking like a teenager at 11 years old. I think she will make it to well over 13 to 14 if she keeps looking this great. If cancer doesn't get them they can live a long time since they are a medium sized breed.
> Vixen is also 10 years old and competing in agility and still winning her class over border collies, she looks and acts like a 5 year old dog.
> ...


Well, first I'm glad that someone finally responded to my thread, I thought I might have asked a dumb question (it's been known to happen). Second, I am glad and scared at the same time because I'm worried that I will get another pup, who I'm getting more and more ready for emotionally, only to have him pass away at a very young age. I wouldn't handle that too well However, I'm very happy to see that my Cuda lived 14.5 years (died on New Years Eve ) and my Jack lived 13 years (died actually two days before his 13th B-Day ). They were both fed vet recommended crap food their whole life, I wish I knew that and I hate it! No one could match me on the most important factor though, and that was love By the way, cancer and seizures took my babies.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> This is a fantastic thread! I can't compete since my eldest is 7 now.
> 
> To settle who's older for Patch's dogs... Patcheeno is Bodacious's father


I've never had anyone say one of my threads was fantastic! Maybe I should quit while I'm ahead I was hoping that it could have been a contest, with the winner getting many hugs/kisses from its owner and accolades from the board members. A free supply of joint medicine would be the icing on the cake LOL!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> Well, first I'm glad that someone finally responded to my thread, I thought I might have asked a dumb question (it's been known to happen). Second, I am glad and scared at the same time because I'm worried that I will get another pup, who I'm getting more and more ready for emotionally, only to have him pass away at a very young age. I wouldn't handle that too well However, I'm very happy to see that my Cuda lived 14.5 years (died on New Years Eve ) and my Jack lived 13 years (died actually two days before his 13th B-Day ). They were both fed vet recommended crap food their whole life, I wish I knew that and I hate it! No one could match me on the most important factor though, and that was love By the way, cancer and seizures took my babies.


It's always hard when we lose dogs before their time but really there is nothing we can do about it but give them the best care we can but things like cancer and other killers can happen at anytime. That should not make you scared to own another dog or you will always be in fear and that's not good. I lost Rogue at 3 years old to seizures it was devastating but she had a cluster of them and we had to put her down, nothing we could have done would have prevented it. We also lost Zeus to Cancer at 5 years old and it was so aggressive we lost him 30 days after we took him to the vet when we found the first tumor. We also have had to put down a few dogs from extreme temperament issues that I think was the hardest decision.
I also lost a dog because of my stupidity at 5 years old, one of my other dogs killed him when we were gone.

We have all lost dogs young but if you learn from your mistakes or take good care of them then you are doing what you can for a long life.


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

I have to add, Patcheeno's grand-sire, Brooklyn is 17yrs old. He isn't my dog though:woof:


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> It's always hard when we lose dogs before their time but really there is nothing we can do about it but give them the best care we can but things like cancer and other killers can happen at anytime. That should not make you scared to own another dog or you will always be in fear and that's not good. I lost Rogue at 3 years old to seizures it was devastating but she had a cluster of them and we had to put her down, nothing we could have done would have prevented it. We also lost Zeus to Cancer at 5 years old and it was so aggressive we lost him 30 days after we took him to the vet when we found the first tumor. We also have had to put down a few dogs from extreme temperament issues that I think was the hardest decision.
> I also lost a dog because of my stupidity at 5 years old, one of my other dogs killed him when we were gone.
> 
> We have all lost dogs young but if you learn from your mistakes or take good care of them then you are doing what you can for a long life.


 Thank you Lisa, I needed to hear that. As you can tell, my two pups meant so much to me, that life seems like a bad dream at times without them. But I'm hoping that I can open up my heart to another pup and not feel like I'm cheating on my past two. Weird, I know.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Patch O' Pits said:


> I have to add, Patcheeno's grand-sire, Brooklyn is 17yrs old. He isn't my dog though:woof:


Wow! We may be getting close to a winner here Thank you for sharing Patch o Pits ( please tell me your name and, if memory serves, I've seen you talking Castillo before, on their forum, correct?)


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

We have a 16 year old Australian shepherd here at my mom's lol. He has lived his life on a diet of kibbles n bits and gravy train, went to the vet for the first time in a decade about 3 years ago, and my stepdad had started feeding him those treats that look like t bones with a pic of an EB on the bag, as food lol. I now feed him Verus with my dogs, groom him and give him supplements, and I swear he looks like he will live another 5 years lol.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Saint Francis said:


> Wow! We may be getting close to a winner here Thank you for sharing Patch o Pits ( please tell me your name and, if memory serves, I've seen you talking Castillo before, on their forum, correct?)


Hi, I'm Therese. up:
Yes, I'm also on that forum.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Patch O' Pits said:


> I have to add, Patcheeno's grand-sire, Brooklyn is 17yrs old. He isn't my dog though:woof:


We have a winner! lol. Thats great.

It so sad that due to the life style these dogs tend to go thru any are not lucky enough to have such great homes to reach the magnificent ages. I love to see an old timer.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> I hate to answer for holly but they are getting cropped. and a good thing too they look like her grandfathers ears BIG, LONG, and dopey! lol
> Siren's side of genetics produces big floppy hound looking ears and they are poster children for why we crop! LMAO


Hey I would answer for you! First one that gets to the question wins  LOL.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Hi, I'm Therese. up:
> Yes, I'm also on that forum.


Hi Therese, I'm Christian. I am also on that site once and a while, but this site has much more info on nutrition, training, pictures, etc. I like Castillos, and i would like a 60-65 lb. pit bull, but that is probably on the lighter side of that line. Might be too close to call, I don't want a moose, ya know?


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Well Lisa has me beet my oldest dog is Diesel, He is kind of a pitbull he is eddington carver mix. But he is old happy and in pretty good shape. But a cranky old man at times too.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Saint Francis said:


> Hi Therese, I'm Christian. I am also on that site once and a while, but this site has much more info on nutrition, training, pictures, etc. I like Castillos, and i would like a 60-65 lb. pit bull, but that is probably on the lighter side of that line. Might be too close to call, I don't want a moose, ya know?


 Nice to see you on this forum. I also prefer standard sized dogs. The largest dog I have is a 63 lb. male.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

I have 1 girl that is almost 12, one that is 11, one that is 10, and several that are 5-6..lol My babies are starting to get OLD..lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Hi, I'm Therese. up:


:hammer: :hammer: I dunno why I had it in my head that your name is Patrice.. why didn't you correct me, lol!? You've been lettin me call you Patrice for years now  I feel so dumb right now... lol.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

LadyRampage said:


> I have 1 girl that is almost 12, one that is 11, one that is 10, and several that are 5-6..lol My babies are starting to get OLD..lol


Wow! You must be doing something right, great job and keep it up Lady Rampage


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

ThaLadyPit said:


> :hammer: :hammer: I dunno why I had it in my head that your name is Patrice.. why didn't you correct me, lol!? You've been lettin me call you Patrice for years now  I feel so dumb right now... lol.


 I did in a couple of threads back LOL but I guess you didn't see it. LOL. I'm so used to being called the one of the dog's names, Patch or 
P.O.P ( which is funny since I'm a female) that I didn't even notice until then.


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

got a hemphill/wilder female that's 14. her name is xena and she is ofrn.


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

Thor is my oldest, a year old..


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, Alyia certainly isn't the oldest, but she's "my" oldest. She currently resides in Ga with her daddy (my ex-husband) and our two children.. She'll be 9 yrs old next month. She's pit/chow/blue heeler mix, adopted from the vet I used to work for in Del Rio, TX










Sorry, no current pix available.. working on that... but "Daddy" isn't cooperating.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

MJ is 10 this year, and still so young....


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

smokey_joe said:


> MJ is 10 this year, and still so young....


:woof: That's awesome my Marley is turning 10 this year too. He hasn't skipped a beat yet  :woof: Hurray for our old dogs.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

although mine are still young my brother has a lil apbt female who is going on 16 this year. I will have to try and get a pic of her.


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I hope that Kangol, Camo, Koby, and Tucker all live to be as old as this Elderbull named Sarge. He is 15.5 years old! I'm sure you have seen him on the TODAY show; he is a model pit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So wonderful! Definately made me smile


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> although mine are still young my brother has a lil apbt female who is going on 16 this year. I will have to try and get a pic of her.


awww totally try and get one  I think that's the oldest on this thread? (thanks to the troll for reviving it, lol)


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol @ troll where did his post go?


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Cyris is 12 
Hes pretty gross, his hips are on there way out and he is skin tags galore. 









And Stage is 9 @ xmas, I hope he lives to 15-16
Gracies breeder had a bitch that was 16 poor old dear


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

MISSAPBT said:


> Cyris is 12
> Hes pretty gross, his hips are on there way out and he is skin tags galore.
> 
> 
> ...


awwwwww he is still a looker. What a cute face!! Mel got a skin tag too, I am guessing it will be the first of many, lol.


----------

